# caso mai



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Qué significa la expresión "caso mai"?


----------



## Joan bolets

Hola, depende, como siempre...

en principio se traduce como 'por si acaso' o tb 'en el caso que'...si me proporcionas el contexto, puede que haya matizes diferentes... a tu servicio!


----------



## sabrinita85

O también *por si las moscas*; *por lo que pueda suceder*.


----------



## Schenker

¿Podría significar "en todo caso"? Es lo que más calza con el contexto:

_- La Nazionale non le interessa?_
- C'è già Donadoni. È bravo, sta facendo bene e sono contento per lui. Caso mai potrebbe interessarmi una nazionale straniera con obiettivi.

¿O hay otro término que quede mejor?


----------



## Argótide

Schenker said:


> ¿Podría significar "en todo caso"? Es lo que más calza con el contexto:
> 
> _- La Nazionale non le interessa?_
> - C'è già Donadoni. È bravo, sta facendo bene e sono contento per lui. Caso mai potrebbe interessarmi una nazionale straniera con obiettivi.
> 
> ¿O hay otro término que quede mejor?


 
En este ejemplo que das me suena más como un "Tal vez"


----------



## Joan bolets

Me da verguenza decirte que llevo seis años en España (bueno, a parcial disculpa en catalunya...) y no se si es que 'en todo caso' pueda ser la traducción correcta.

Yo entiendo que 'en todo caso' es sinónimo de 'sea como fuera', no?

en este caso el ancelotti (supongo que sea el a hablar) dice que 'descartando la hipótesis de que me interese la Nazionale, podría estar interesado en, etc...'  con sentido de condicionalidad y entonces hipotético aunque no irreal.

uhm...la estoy liando demasiado?


----------



## sabrinita85

En este caso diría que la traducción mejor es "a lo mejor" o "tal vez", como ha dicho Argótide.


----------



## Schenker

Okz, gracias a todos por las respuestas, "tal vez" queda perfecto.

pd: en todo caso es una entrevista a Capello y no a Ancelloti. hehe

Saludos.


----------



## Joan bolets

me rindo y me adhiero a esta versión de tal vez/ a lo mejor


----------



## sabrinita85

Joan bolets said:


> me rindo y me adhiero a esta versión de tal vez/ a lo mejor


No debes sentirte obligado, eh?


----------



## Joan bolets

Il vinto che non si arrende aggiunge viltà alla sconfitta (l'ho appena coniata io questa frase...spero non dispiaccia)


----------



## Cristina.

Si acaso ( caso mai, per caso, forse)


----------



## sabrinita85

Joan bolets said:


> Il vinto che non si arrende aggiunge viltà alla sconfitta (l'ho appena coniata io questa frase...spero non dispiaccia)


Assolutamente. Mi pare perfetta


----------

